# **Ethiopia**



## Leah777 (Mar 17, 2008)

I found a, countrywide, variety of beautiful photos of Ethiopia but some are, unfortunately, not the best quality and others are a little small but still worth the post I hope. 

♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥










Blue Nile falls









Landscape









volcanic region









landscape









Castle Gonder









Obelisk









Tississat Falls









Simien Mountains


















The Martyr's statue









Freedom Tower









The Municipality of Addis









Yehuda Anbessa - The Lion of Judah









The Hilton


















The Sheraton


















Menilik Hospital









Imperial Palace









Airport = Bole terminal









Addis Ababa train station


















St George's 









National Theatre












































































































Gonder


















Trinity




















































































































































































Ethiopia's Red Wolf, the rarest canine in the world













































Tef piles









Fasil mirror



























Afar









Dallol


















Blue Nile falls









Addis view









Blue Nile falls









Gonder Castle









Dallol









The Solar powered Dutch embassy in Addis









Dutch embassy in Addis









Dutch embassy in Addis









Dutch embassy in Addis


















Dallol 


























Axum









Trinity church









Meskel Square


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Another best kept secret of Africa. Too bad the stigma of unrest and violence won't make it easy for this country to attract tourists. Very beautiful and exotic though.


----------



## Leah777 (Mar 17, 2008)

*more pics*









Gonder












































Axum












































Lalibela


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Fantastic!
I'd love to visit East Africa - especially places like Ethiopia and places further south like Kenya and Tanzania


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

beautiful country


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

I never known Ethiopia is so beautiful,thanks !


----------



## Leah777 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Thanks & China*



5684 said:


> I never known Ethiopia is so beautiful,thanks !


 you're welcome. And thanks for the links to China, which is also an incredibley beautiful and diverse country, I have to say. Looking forward to checking out your threads.


----------



## Leah777 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Travelling around East Africa*



MaitreyaSequeira said:


> Fantastic!
> I'd love to visit East Africa - especially places like Ethiopia and places further south like Kenya and Tanzania


I too would love to visit more places in Africa. I think it's such an understated natural beauty that deserves more public recognition and appreciation.


----------



## Leah777 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Addis Ababa video link*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4pOCRKhmh8


----------



## Carlcoxmi6ciapayroll (Apr 5, 2008)

Very vibrant, and full of history and culture.


----------



## Leah777 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Racial and cultural diversity*

Ethiopia is a incredibley racially and culturally diverse. From the most beautiful, velvety black skin, to the lighter more European features, from city dwellers to villagers....All is Ethiopia. And although some may not like this, I include all this region of Africa as one family... Sudan, Eritrea, Somalia...much love to all those of those regions to.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Lovely pictures! So interesting and diverse! How did you get around the countryside ... did you hire a car and driver, or did you use local transportation like busses and/or trains?


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pictures, Ethiopia is a very beautiful and underrated nation. 

Politics aside (it IS occupying my country and I don't like that and the whole Ogaden issue), it's a very unique nation. I hope for the best for the PEOPLE. The development in Addis Ababa is great too.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Here in Melbourne, Australia we have many African migrants and many of them are from Addis Ababa who drive taxis. They talk very passionately about their homeland and I would love to visit one day. I think these pictures just proves that even more.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Ethiopia is pretty high in my list of places I want to visit in the next couple of years. 

How is the infrastructure there? I'm not expecting paved roads everywhere of course, my question is rather if it would be possible to drive around the country in a rented jeep on your own.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Very nice, thanks. Can you give some more info on history of Gonder Castle and Fasil Mirror?


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Very interesting country!!

Its volcanic region looks very unique!


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

Nice compilation. Who is the architect of that dutch embassy btw?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

10ROT said:


> Politics aside (it IS occupying my country).


Ethiopia has invaded Connecticut? mg: 

Ethiopia has a very interesting culture and great landscapes, didn't somebody steal the Lalibela cross a few years ago?


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> Ethiopia has invaded Connecticut? mg:


You are a joker. hno:



> Ethiopia has a very interesting culture and great landscapes, didn't somebody steal the Lalibela cross a few years ago?


I heard something about that too. :dunno:

Love the design of the stone-carved church, BTW.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Have for sure a great potential in tourism!

Awesome compilation!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

10ROT said:


> You are a joker. hno:


Yeah, sorry, sometimes i'm sooo funny, I make myself cry.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

edited


----------



## shitt731 (Nov 24, 2007)

not bad !


----------



## LAR99 (Apr 27, 2007)

My favourite african country: Coffee's cradle, a non-capitalist government, super low crime rates, highest highlands cities in Africa and lovely people.


----------

